# Osage Natural



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is one of two, Osage Naturals I have finished with polyurethane. It's more of a pocket sized shooter, with castrating bands holding the flatbands. It shoots really nice. I will post a pic of the other one later today when it is finished drying.

side a and b


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow Jim, that is Very pretty! I would say it is one of the prettiest natural forks I have seen!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Pretty nice catty!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, what can I say? beautiful slingshot.


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

I wish I could nominate more than one sling, for catty of the month; it's a beauty!!!


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice slingshot, but the castrating bands just kinda give me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I just bought another 100 castrating rings today. I have used them for years for all kinds of different things. Tip; They make real good springs for clamps or anything else. Tex


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You'd think with castrating bands that slingshot would have put on a little more bulk since there is nothing hanging in the crotch except what you have to place there. Just joking.

Actually one of the first things I noticed was the clean look the bands give to the catty. I like the double banded effect. I'll say it's a good piece of work.

This is good motivation to "beef up" the hand made cattys.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow, a natural fork Ergo- Stunning Bud! Flatband


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree With flatband looks great. Here is a Hodge Catapul that was broken and I modified, that I used Castrating rings on in a little different way. Bill


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Best looking slingshot I have seen in a while! This one rivals bunny Buster natural ! Great job ! Gallery...Gallery...Gallery!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I love the forks on this site, its been a right eye opener, that is a nice peice of work, you and Bunnybuster are very clever lads, jeff


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great looking fork Jim! JT


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. With it being cold out, the best way to get the polyurethane to dry, is to hang it up by the back glass door while the sun is shing through. Yesterday afternoon, the skies clouded up with the approaching snow storm, and it took a while for the other natural to dry. So I applied another coat this morning. It will take a while for it to dry since it is snowing again today.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok, here is the 2nd osage natural. I elected to put my last set of bands on a 3rd natural osage, that I installed a few hours into today. The 3rd I may put poly on, not sure yet. So I will try to post a pic of that one tomorrow. For now, her's the 2nd one.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Jim!!! JT


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

So here is the third natural osage fork I worked on for a few hours yesterday. A little beefier, with a satin-smooth finish. Still not sure if I want to apply polyurethane to this one or not. The fork seperation at the tips is dead-on the board-cuts I've made and it shoots really well.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

An other cracking slingshot, like the green bands, I like the natural more than the board cuts, jeff


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi Jim
I just had to comment on your osage forks.
They are excellent! I love osage, but where do you find the forks?
Non existent around here.
Nice looking slingshots.
I hope to see you at Alverton again this year








Tom


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Tom, looking forward to Alverton for sure! Thanks for the compliment. Osage grows in this area, mainly in the ridge bottom areas. Working for the county road department, I take advantage of scouting for forks whenever I can.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

;_; all i remember from the slingshot is castrating bands


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a question on the castrating bands. How much pull in pounds will they safely hold and what is the minimum diameter can you use? Oh and fantastic looking naturals! You have inspired me and I have some manzanita drying!


----------



## hiddenweaponmaker (Feb 14, 2010)

that is a awesome job you did its a wonderful slingshot


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Osage makes a great looking shooter but those rings sort of make me draw up a little.


----------

